# iPad mini 4 Alternative



## AlexM2 (30. Dezember 2017)

Hallo Community,
meine bessere Hälfte hat zu Weihnachten ein IPad mini 4 bekommen. Vorher hatte sie das erste iPad mini mit Spiderapp.... 

Ich hatte bisher kein Tablet und habe mir ihr altes IPad mal ein paar Tage genommen für Facebook, Foren usw und habe mich entschlossen mir auch etwas in der Art zu zu legen.

Jetzt bin ich aber weder Apple Fan, noch habe ich je ein IPhone gehabt oder  sonstiges. Was wären denn aktuell sinnvolle Alternativen auf Android Basis, oder sogar Windows?  
Hab so gar keinen Plan. Mehr als 400 will ich auch nicht ausgeben.


Danke euch schonmal.


----------



## Abductee (30. Dezember 2017)

Um dein Budget bekommst du ein neues/aktuelles 10" iPad.
Apple MP2F2FD/A 24,63 cm Wi-Fi Tablet-PC grau: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Windowsalternative gibt es nichts sinnvolles. Windows 10 mit 4GB RAM und 64GB eMMC macht keinen Spaß.
Bei Android hast du halt wieder auf die Supportgnade des Herstellers angewiesen. Die Tablets werden ja noch schlechter gepflegt als die Smartphones.

Soll es ein 8 oder 10" sein?
iPad minis würd man auch gebraucht bekommen wenn du weniger ausgeben  willst.


----------



## fotoman (30. Dezember 2017)

Wer nun einmal kein Apple mag (kann ich trotz iPhone sehr gut nachvollziehen, nicht jeder mag zu 200% abgeschottete Systeme obwohl das für die genannten Anwendungen egal ist), der sollte sich auch kein iPad kaufen.

Eine Alternative, auch im Bezug auf das Seitenverhältnis des iPad, wäre für mich
Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 8.0 T713 32GB weiß Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
(gibt es auch mit mehr Speicher und LTE)
oder das
ASUS ZenPad 3 8.0 Z581KL Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wobei man für ein paar Euro mehr auch schon gute 10" Android-Tablets bekommt
ASUS ZenPad 3S 10 Z500M-1J 64GB silber Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Das hätte dann auch schon Android 7
Das Samsung S3 10 ist dann schon einiges teurer.

Ob mamn diese Updatewahn bei Android wirklich mitmachen muss, soll jeder selber entscheiden.

Windows-Tablets sind m.M.n. recht speziele Geräte (es gibt nur wenige Apps) bei denen man ganz genau wissen muss, wofür man sie nutzen möchte. Dann sind sie durchaus auch den Billigvariante (x5-Z8350) gut nutzbar. Man darf halt nicht den Fehler machen, bei einem solchen Windows-Tablet PC-Leistung zu erwarten, die liefert auch kein Android-Tablet oder iPad (nein, auch ein iPad Pro nicht). Letztere fühlen sich alle nur so schnell an, weil man einzig darauf abgestimmte Apps nutzen kann.

Wobei es Windows-Tablets mit 8" quasi nur von China-Herstellern (Chuwi, Teclast, Onda) gibt, also nicht in stationären deutschen Handel.


----------



## AlexM2 (30. Dezember 2017)

Danke euch schon mal für die Antworten. 
Ob 8 Zoll oder 10 bin ich flexibel, ist eh nur für zu Hause. 

Muss das vielleicht mal bei nem bekannten probieren mit nem 10 Zoll Gerät.

Wwindows als Variante kam mir halt in den Sinn, da ich ja auf den PC win 10 nutze.


----------



## halo_fourteen (6. Januar 2018)

Xiaomi Mi Pad 3 wenn es kleiner sein soll:
Xiaomi Mi Pad 3: iPad-Mini-Konkurrent fur 200 Euro im Test | TechStage

Ich habe ein Yoga Tab  3 Plus. Ich bin soweit zufrieden, gutes Display, gute Lautsprecher - meist nutze ich es zum Twitch/Youtube/TV gucken.
Edit: total den integrierten Ständer vergessen und das Design. Es lässt sich gut halten und man kann es überall aufstellen ohne extra Hülle. Durch den Wulst an der Seite kann man es auch in einer Hand gut halten.
Lenovo Yoga Tab 3 Plus 10 YT-X703 - Notebookcheck.com Externe Tests

Allgemein lässt sich sagen, der Markt für Android Tablets ist sehr überschaubar. Die meisten Hersteller haben bereits aufgegeben. Wir suchen gerade nach einen Tablet für den Vater meiner Freundin und sind schon ziemlich auf das neue Acer Iconia fixiert: 
Iconia A3-A50  | Tablets – Technische Daten und Bewertungen – Acer


----------



## Viking30k (10. Januar 2018)

Hm ich bin jetzt nicht der Apple Fan aber ich würde eher das iPad nehmen

Hatte auch das galaxy tab s2 zufrieden war ich damit nicht es lief nicht flüssig und apps crashten bei neuem gerät häufig da macht mir das iPad mehr Spaß

Auch wenn ich es doof finde immer iTunes zu nutzen


----------



## SteffenMakowski (16. Januar 2018)

Dass Apple ja sooo abgeschottet sei stimmt schon länger nicht mehr. 

Man kann mittlerweile Widgets, Werbeblocker, andere Browser etc pp installieren. Es gibt sogar eine Dateiverwaltung seit iOS 11 und iTunes muss man schon seit 6 Jahren nicht mehr benutzen wenn man nicht will - geht jetzt alles auch drahtllos und über Cloud (ist aber auch keine Pflicht).

Gerade bei Tablets kommt man um Apple nunmal kaum herum wenn man was gescheites und längerfristiges (Updates) haben möchte.

Bei mir hat aber ein iPhone 7 Plus ein iPad Air 2 ersetzt... zum surfen genauso top.


----------



## fotoman (18. Januar 2018)

SteffenMakowski schrieb:


> Dass Apple ja sooo abgeschottet sei stimmt schon länger nicht mehr.


Wie bekomme ich damit denn schon nur meine CF-Karte auf einen USB-Stick/MicroSDXC-Karte oder USB-HDD kopiert? Etwas, das ich mit meinem mobilen Device sehr oft tue. Ohne ein iPhone/iPad mit großem Speicher (Geld hat der Apple-Kunde ja zu genüge, da braucht man keinen MicroSDXC-Slot im Gerät) geht da garnichts, und dann nur mit riesigem Zeitaufwand, wie auch bei diversen WLan-Geräten, die man dann nur mit irgendeinem mobilden Device steuert.

Ohne dieses bescheurte iTunes bekomme ich noch nicht einmal meine Bilder vom Laptop auf das iPhone. Bisher ist die einzige mir bekannte Möglichkeit, mir das Zeug per WLan vom Laptop an das Handy zu schicken (doppelte Datenversdchwendung per Mobilfunk) oder  iTunes zu nutzen. Da muss man noch nicht einmal damit anfangen, selber etwas für das Gerät programmieren zu wollen. Ohne MacOS geht garnichts, einen Webserver, den man auf dem Gerät laufen klassen könnte, gibt es natürlich auch nicht.

Andere Browser? Welcher dieser "anderen Browser" nutzt denn nicht die  Applie-Engine? Haben Chrome und Firefox das endlich durchgesetzt?

Es gibt ja noch nicht einmal eine Option in iOS, das Laden des Handys per USB abzuschalten. Oder wurde mit die iOS 11 endlich eingeführt? Da will man mit seinem fast leeren Laptop mal eben per USB-Tethering die Mails abrufen und muss zwangsweise den Akku des iPhones/iPads laden. Tolles Energiemanagement, hauptsache der Handy-Akku wird von 90 auf 95% geladen. WLan ist nicht immer eine Alternative.



SteffenMakowski schrieb:


> Es gibt sogar eine Dateiverwaltung seit iOS 11 und iTunes muss man schon seit 6 Jahren nicht mehr benutzen wenn man nicht will - geht jetzt alles auch drahtllos und über Cloud (ist aber auch keine Pflicht).


Mit welcher iOS App oder welchem Windows-Programm kann man denn Daten (insb. Bilder und Texte) per USB von/zum PC übertragen, OHNE auf dem PC/Laptop iTunes (oder Teile davon) installiert zu haben? WLan und eine Cloud mag ja zu Hause noch eine Alternative sein, aber mobil oder im Hotel, in dem die WLan-Geschwindigkeit immer noch oft unterirdisch ist.



SteffenMakowski schrieb:


> Gerade bei Tablets kommt man um Apple nunmal kaum herum wenn man was gescheites und längerfristiges (Updates) haben möchte.


Das beste Gerät und OS für einen selber hängt einzig von den individuellen Anwendungen und Anforderungen ab, Meinem Kind würde ich auch ein iPad kaufen, damit kann es halt per (Apple-)Definition nichts anstellen. Selber will ich lieber Geräte, mit denen ich meine mobilen Aufgaben auch erledigen kann. Dafür eignen sich bei mir Android oder Windows-Tablets bedeutend besser.


----------

